# Flr(m) declaration/consent



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all,

This has been a bit confusing. Let me rephrase it.

So, as far as my flr(m) is concerned, only my wife and myself are associated with it for any utilitybills/ finances.

What declarations are needed now.

Download and sign the family declaration form [Signed by me and my wife]

Regarding Download and sign the verification checks consent form

??????????????

Part 1 consent form asks for " Name and address of applicant: "

What about Part 2 Name and address of joint owner and Part 3 Name and address of financial sponsor ???

I guess part 3 is not relevant for me but what about part 2 ?

Will my partner be considered as Joint owner if we hold bills/mortgage in our names ?


----------



## mysteron (Feb 11, 2016)

Ravy88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This has been a bit confusing. Let me rephrase it.
> 
> ...


In your situation, the following needs to be completed: Spouse Declaration, Consent Form Part 1, and Consent Form part 2.


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Mysteron,
Thanks for your reply.
oooops

I think I made a mistake on the online submission

I answered NO 
for
IS the account with a bank or utility company for which you have supplied information and supporting documentation held jointly by you and other people ?

Stupidity: I thought it meant jointly by both of us and a 3rd person,,,,damn!!!

Can I rectify this mistake ?

Kindly reply. Many many many thanks.


----------



## mysteron (Feb 11, 2016)

Ravy88 said:


> Hi Mysteron,
> Thanks for your reply.
> oooops
> 
> ...


My understanding is, once you've paid for and submitted your application, it's locked and can't be changed. However, you can upload a covering letter explaining the error and confirming the correct details. I'm not an expert, this is just my experience and understanding. It is definitely worth providing a covering letter explaining the mistake. And make sure you provide both Consent Part 1 AND Consent Part 2, along with the Spouse Declaration.


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

mysteron said:


> My understanding is, once you've paid for and submitted your application, it's locked and can't be changed. However, you can upload a covering letter explaining the error and confirming the correct details. I'm not an expert, this is just my experience and understanding. It is definitely worth providing a covering letter explaining the mistake. And make sure you provide both Consent Part 1 AND Consent Part 2, along with the Spouse Declaration.


Thanks so much,,,,,But, I have based my answer on the thread below 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...-m-form-questions-can-anyone-help-please.html


Can anyone guide me to the correct path ????

Did I make a mistake by answering NO or the answer NO was correct ?


Please Please help. Many thanks.


----------



## mysteron (Feb 11, 2016)

Our immigration advisor told us we have to answer yes to the question "Is the account with a bank or utility company for which you have supplied information and supporting documentation held jointly by you and other people?" This is because the bank statements and utility bills are in the the name of the applicant and me (the sponsor/spouse). So as well as the applicant giving consent for checks, the sponsor has to give consent too. Hence Consent 1 and Consent 2. We are applying under Cat A requirements.


----------

